# Buck pen progress



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My boyfriend and I started the buck pen project today. We are going to be using 4' tall Redbrand woven wire (2"x4") as a fence around the back of our barn. The pen will be accessible to the boys at all times through the sliding door at the back of the barn.

Today I bought all the wooden fence posts. Will buy the woven wire next week, that will be our next weekend project to stretch the fence and tack it to the posts. Tomorrow we will finish putting the fence posts in.

It needs to be done soon, because my little buck is not even 4 months old yet and today he started to show interest in the girls! I know this should have been built sooner but we seem to get everything done last minute. fencing isnt cheap and I have been working so hard to save for all the materials we need. 

will post pics of the fence as we get more work done.

*finished now! Added pics below*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it will be very nice!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

The buck pen is all finished! Now we are going to have the does clear it out before the bucks move in. They'll get to eat the brush in moderation but will be moved back to their original pen every day so they don't bloat.

We used a woven wire fence stretching tool and our ATV to stretch and pull the fence into place. It is very secure but the only thing I wish I had done was buy more posts, to make it stay a little more tight. We can always buy more posts and add to it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Looks fabulous! I hope the boys like their new digs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice job!


----------

